# farla pesare



## l'isoladeltesoro

Buongiorno a tutti.
Vorrei tradurre questa espressione italiana, in spagnolo.
La frase è colloquiale: " Solo perché sono italiano non puoi farmela pesare"
"Quando l'altra sera sono uscito me l'hai fatta pesare" oppure " Da ora in poi ti farò pesare tutti gli errori che farai"

I casi credo che siano tutti simili o uguali, visto che come espressione non ha sfumature ma vuol dire sempre la stessa cosa.

Grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## 0scar

_"Te la haré pagar..." _es una posibilidad, ¿pero que signfica para vos _farla pesare_?


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

*Echar en cara *creo que sea un sinonimo, pero la verdad es que en italiano eso seria mas *rinfacciare.

*Farla pesare è quando si vuole che l'altra persona si senta in colpa per qualche comportamento.
Faccio altri esempi: "Tutte le volte che vado a giocare a calcetto con i miei amici me la fai pesare" riferito ad una relazione amorosa.
"Mi fate pesare il fatto che sono fidanzato, quando invece dovrei essere io a farvi pesare che non mi chiamate mai" tra amici.


----------



## a malta

Hola e ciao!
Oscar, más o menos significa hacer sentir a alguien culpable, o responasble; hacer sentir el peso de una responabilidad a una persona.
 a m


----------



## 0scar

Te  echare en cara cada error, te trabajaré la culpa cada vez que te equivoques, 
me has pasado factura porque me olvidé de tu cumpleaños.


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Pero eso se utiliza solo en Argentina o en Espa_ña_ tambien??


----------



## ursu-lab

"Echar en cara" significa "rinfacciare". C'è anche "reprochar", nel senso di "rinfacciare-rimproverare". E sono entrambi spagnolo universale  


> Hola e ciao!
> Oscar, más o menos significa hacer sentir a alguien culpable, o  responsable; hacer sentir el peso de una responsabilidad a una persona.
> a m



@a Malta, la parola "responsabilidad" e derivati ti si inceppa nella tastiera, sarà un lapsus?


----------



## 0scar

_Echar en cara _es universal, las otras no se.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Trabajar la culpa" in Spagna non l'ho sentito, si dice di più "echar la culpa (a alguien)". "Pasar factura" sì che si usa in Spagna, però si riferisce più al fatto di subire le conseguenze di un atto sbagliato, tipo "ritorcersi contro".


----------



## a malta

ursu-lab said:


> "Echar en cara" significa "rinfacciare". C'è anche "reprochar", nel senso di "rinfacciare-rimproverare". E sono entrambi spagnolo universale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @a Malta, la parola "responsabilidad" e derivati ti si inceppa nella tastiera, sarà un lapsus?
Click to expand...

Sindrome di Peter Pan...non farmelo pesare Ursu-lab


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Nemmneno io l'ho mai sentito, ma d'altra parte anche lo stesso Reprochar non è proprio la stessa cosa che Far pesare.
Forse la verità è che una traduzione letterale non esiste.


----------



## ursu-lab

l'isoladeltesoro said:


> Nemmneno io l'ho mai sentito, ma d'altra parte anche lo stesso Reprochar non è proprio la stessa cosa che Far pesare.
> Forse la verità è che una traduzione letterale non esiste.



Anche secondo me non sempre "far pesare" significa solo "rinfacciare" o simili. Se quelli che ti fanno pesare qualcosa sono particolarmente fastidiosi e ti danno il tormento, si può usare anche "dar la lata".


----------



## a malta

ursu-lab said:


> Anche secondo me non sempre "far pesare" significa solo "rinfacciare" o simili. Se quelli che ti fanno pesare qualcosa sono particolarmente fastidiosi e ti danno il tormento, si può usare anche "dar la lata".



Bravo Ursu-lab!!! Provare fastidio, dare il tormento...in questo modo ci avviciniamo alla pesantezza che si prova nell'espressione che ci ha proposto l'Isoladeltesoro.


----------



## honeyheart

También está "recriminar", pero tampoco abarca el hacer sentir culpable...


----------

